# Dog owner stupidity rant/ bragg



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

3 times in the last 2 weeks somebody's stupid dog has come running up to me and my German Shepherd. First it was a tiny pit bull. One of my neighbors apparently went for a run and her puppy slips out behind her. Then it was 2 labs. She said somehow they jumped out over something and out the front door here they come bark bark bark ing at my dog. Lulu behaved fantastic Sat and I protected her. At least the owner had the decency to be apologetic the entire time. Then today I was walking lulu on the sidewalk and there are these two dogs who always want to fence fight with anyone and everything that walks by. Lulu never paid any attention to them walked right by like nothin and is all around great. Today apparently they found a way out of their yard. Now these 2 bark bark dogs come on us barking their heads off . Lulu sees them first and stays with me the whole time even though I have her on the Flexi leash. Shes barking at them I start yelling at them to get back. She does a really phenomenal job because she doesn't try to pursue them or anything the second they decide to run back to their gate she's like okay let's go back to our business like nothing happened. My dog is fantastic.


I'll tell you, if she wasn't I would have had a very very bad couple weeks.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

Good job Lulu!  
Owners are stupid. 
Before I got my GSD my sister and I were walking her pitbull and boxer. 
Out of no where this tiny Chihuahua and some other mixed dog came bolting across a busy street at us. 
They were barking like crazy and acting so unfriendly. Fortunately my sister kept her head, yelled "No, get home" and pointed across the street. They both did so, if not reluctantly. 
It would have been a very bad day for the Chihuahua especially. 
Plus, they're lucky they didn't get hit by a car.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

So the same stupid dogs from the third incident came running out at us today. This time me and my very well behaved dog went to their door to notify them of the problems. Lulu was sitting nicely when I told them that their dogs were getting out. I also made it very clear that my dog is very well behaved and nice but if she wasn't things could have gone really bad. The husband went out and shut the gate. Hopefully that'll be the end of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

For about a year I was afraid to walk my dog in my neighborhood. The 3 rd time I ended up bloody on a walk did it for me. I would actually drive across town to walk somewhere else, which was stupid. Because of all the bad run ins, my dog became very dog aggressive and I'm sure out of fear. 

The last time I was hung up between 2 gsd's and a bulldog, before I went to get sewn up, I called the police. They told me next time a dog comes at us off leash, well, I have the right to protect myself and my dogs.....and there is a leash law.

So, I worked really hard on desensitizing my dog, and myself to not panic every time I see a dog. He is a different dog than he was then, and actually has a few new dog friends. I on the other hand, carry a short, metal ball bat on our walks now. 


I am glad you did not have a bad experience, but think about what would happen if you couldn't 
send the dogs away.....things can get nasty fast. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh yes, they really can get very bad very fast. I wear steal toed tennis shoe and carry mace. I will have to think about the baseball bad but a prong tazer wouldnt be a bad idea for me.


----------



## scrunk (Jun 29, 2002)

That could work too. I didn't carry mace or pepper spray, because in my former career I had to get sprayed with it.....the thought of wind blowing it at me or my dog made me prefer the bat! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

